

Rails Rocks - eVizitei
http://codeclimber.blogspot.com/2008/02/rails-rocks.html

======
stillmotion
"Blah, blah, blah... I've never used a Framework before... Blah blah blah...
This is the best thing I've ever experienced... Blah blah blah."

Color me wrong, but I hate posts like this, just not cool.

~~~
eVizitei
Well, although I did enjoy the rails framework quite a bit, it's certainly not
the first framework I've ever worked with. I've built applications with
struts, ASP.Net (1.0 and 2.0), JSF, Django, etc, and I really do think rails
is my favorite yet. My apologies if that offended you at all, I'll try to
retain a little more cynicism next time. ;)

~~~
mechanical_fish
Let me take my own medicine here.

Welcome! You are going to enjoy frameworks! They are really cool!

Those of us who don't have the time to try out so many new things would
appreciate an essay on the subject of "why I, as a brand-new user, found Rails
so much more fun than Django or .Net". If nothing else, it would be fun to
have an iota of _actual evidence_ that I can cite when I'm patting myself on
the back for having chosen Ruby and Rails over the others.

Don't become cynical right away. The framework community is awash in cynics at
the moment. There's a backlash, dontcha know, because folks are aghast that
after _three whole years_ of hard work Fred Brooks is still right: Rails and
Django and CakePHP haven't made web programming as easy as sneezing. It's
still just web programming. You type, and you type some more, and you get a
brief glimpse of joy, and then you fire up IE 6.0, and you burst into tears.
Some things never change.

See? Working too hard at the coal face can make me cynical too. So for god's
sake have some fun and be proud of having fun. We could all use some
enthusiasm!

~~~
Xichekolas
Modded up for that IE 6.0 gem.

------
ghiotion
My issue with rails is one of tone. There's something very off putting about
the use of the word "evangelist" in the rails community. Everyone I've spoken
to who uses rails gets this far-away, misty-eyed look when they talk about the
framework. I love programming as much as the next guy, but there's nothing out
there that inspires this kind of fanatical devotion in me.

~~~
davidw
I've been coding for a living for 11 years, and I've seen cool things come and
go. Rails is pretty cool. It's not the first cool thing or the coolest thing
I've ever seen, but all told, it _is_ pretty good, and I use it and like it.
They deserve credit for it too, it was a big leap forward compared to the
other web stuff out there.

------
craigbellot
Agreed, Rails has made web development even more fun and powerful than it
already is.

In addition, Rails has also helped explode Ruby as a language. This is what pg
should be doing for lisp, creating an easy to use, elegant framework built
upon lisp. I haven't tried Arc yet, but I hope all the developers take a few
cues from DHH and Rails.

------
jamongkad
Rails fapper...we all know only real programmers code in Ramaze :-) oh you
could also throw in Lua as well.

~~~
LogicHoleFlaw
Man, Lua is getting more and more mention these days. I need to find a new
language! I'm losing my indy cred!

;P

~~~
jamongkad
Dude you should so try Lua out! I love the way you can craft OOP out of the
language by using meta tables.

------
jorgeortiz85
Wow, talk about two years behind the bandwagon. How is this "News"?

------
maxwell
Think Rails is better than Django?

~~~
stillmotion
Django is much more flexible, stable, and ever changing. It is key to success.

~~~
jamesbritt
"... stable, and ever changing."

Um, what?

------
simianstyle
Has anybody had any experience with TTD with something like rspec for rails?
We're considering switching to that for some of our internal development
applications, but I am curious to see what others think of it.

~~~
ndaiger
Yeah, RSpec is better. I didn't get the fuss when I first switched from
Test::Unit; it's really just nicer, more clear syntax.

After doing RSpec for a while, writing with Test::Unit seemed really clunky
and annoying, especially when reading tests.

I don't use the new Story stuff in RSpec. That seems geared more toward non-
programmers who spec things out to be coded by others.

Writing tests is like writing anything else: you can write shitty tests in
Test::Unit or RSpec. Neither one will necessarily help you to write good,
short, idempotent tests, which is the really important part.

------
tehmoth
what a useless article. wow, rails rocks because it has mvc, you don't have to
write sql statements and it's written in ruby!!!1! ActiveRecord is really one
of the worst things about Ruby, largely due to DHH's hatred for DBMSes more
complicated than MySQL 4. Also someone needs to tell him how RoR scales, heh.

